# FR: Et si + temps & mode



## Paris_stagiare

in the explanation of the text i'm using, it states another way of suggesting is: Et si + conditional   HOWEVER

Ex: Et si nous allions au cinéma?
Ex: Et si nous restions en France?

Il me semble que tous les verbs sont en soit l'imparfait, soit le subjonctif présent (je n'ai acune idée lequel, donnez-moi un coup de main svp)

Est-ce une erreur des exemples ou devrait-il "Et si + subjonctif / imparfait" 

Merci à tous


----------



## melu85

En effet, ce n'est pas du conditionnel. Ceci est de l'imparfait.
Et si + imparfait


----------



## Fred_C

Perhaps your textbook means "si + conditional clause".
A conditional clause is the name of a clause that is introduced by "if".
In French, such clauses never use the conditional mood.


----------



## itka

> Ex: Et si nous allions au cinéma?
> Ex: Et si nous restions en France?


Hem... There are no mistakes, here... "imparfait" is the right tense to express an hypothetic suggestion...


----------



## maplesyrup

I always tell my children: "si n'aime pas les rais". This little sentence is supposed to remind them to say "si j'avais" instead of "si j'aurais", for example. Maybe this little trick can help you...


----------



## Magmod

Which is the correct sentence?
How about going fishing tomorrow morning?

Si nous *allions* à la pêche demain matin?
Si nous *allons* à la pêche demain matin?


----------



## Keith Bradford

This isn't about the subjunctive, it's about the conditional.

Si nous *allions* à la pêche demain matin? (Conditional) = _what if we went fishing tomorrow?_  This is the equivalent of _How about..._
Si nous *allons* à la pêche demain matin? (Indicative) = _if we go fishing tomorrow? _ This is of course an incomplete sentence and will only make sense in the light of what comes before or after.


----------



## Ellea1

Hello, 

Mr Bradfort is right 
I'd say 
Et si nous allions à la pêche demain matin? = how about going fishing tomorrow?


----------



## Magmod

Many thanks Ellea and KB .

 You can see now I'm green in French. Just my luck that *allions* is also the subjunctive of* aller*

Therefore sentence 1 is correct and we need the conditional after Si.

 [...]


----------



## ssmiley

Magmod said:


> Just my luck that *allions* is also the subjunctive of* aller*


allions est l'imparfait, n'est pas?  Ne pas le conditionnel.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Quite right - the verb is the imperfect, forming part of a conditional construction.  Sorry if my reply in #2 was confusing.  Among other things, allions is:

_Première personne du pluriel de l’indicatif imparfait du verbe_ aller.
_Première personne du pluriel du présent du subjonctif du verbe_ aller.


----------



## broglet

I've always thought the opening "*Et* si ... " was an important aspect of this idiom (as in Ellea1's post)


----------



## olivier68

You have to distinguish between :

_"Si nous allions à la pêche demain ?"_ : c'est une suggestion, qui peut être renforcée, effectivement, par "et" : "Et si nous allions à la pêche demain ?". L'interrogation se suffit à elle-même.  Et c'est bien un imparfait de l'indicatif. _What about fishing tomorrow?_

_"Si nous allons à la pêche demain"_ : on rentre dans le domaine du potentiel réalisable. Le verbe est à l'indicatif présent, mais la phrase ne se suffit pas à elle-même ;  il faut une suite, par exemple : "_Si nous allons à la pêche demain, nous prendrons plein de poissons_".

"_Si nous allions à la pêche demain_..." : là, vous êtes dans le domaine du conditionnel. Le verbe est à l'imparfait, mais la phrase ne se suffit pas à elle-même ; il faut une suite,
au conditionnel : "_Si nous allions à la pêche demain, nous prendrions plein de poissons_".


----------



## JClaudeK

Keith Bradford said:


> Quite right - the verb is the imperfect, forming part of a conditional construction.





> conditional construction:
> Voir ici:
> "Le mode du verbe de la conditionnelle par "*si*" est *l'indicatif.*"
> _Il mange, s'il a faim
> Il mangera, s'il a faim
> Il mangerait, s'il avait faim._


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

How about X …. ?     and     How about Ying ….? are unfinished suggestions in spoken English. And X is a noun and Y is a verb.

How about Brighton Pier?
How about Prince Charles?
How about orange?
How about using orange paint?
How about asking Prince Charles to do it?
How about meeting on Brighton pier at midday?


So the answer to your question is that "How about going fishing tomorrow?" is a suggestion for a future activity with the other speaker.
But "If we go fishing tomorrow, we will need a lift to the lake." (Ask your dad to take us) is a full sentence with the first / present conditional.


----------



## JClaudeK

guillaumedemanzac said:


> How about X …. ? and How about Ying ….? are unfinished suggestions in spoken English.


En fait, "(Et) si on allait ....? " est aussi une phrase incomplète:

La phrase complète serait (par exemple): "Que dirais-tu si on allait ....?"


----------

